# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs 3D >  [Architecture] Quel logiciel d'architecture utiliser?

## jlassiramzy

salut,

je suis peut tre sur le maivais forum  ::oops::  , mais je ne savais pas ou poster ma question: au fait je m'interesse a trouver un equivalent freeware d'autocad ou bien architect 2006 offrant les mmes fonctionalits 

Des cours ou tutoriaux ne seront pas de refus  ::): 

merci

----------


## plegat

Salut,




> un equivalent freeware d'autocad ou bien architect 2006 offrant les mmes fonctionalits


Pourrais-tu prciser un peu stp? Parce qu'entre autocad et archi2006, il y a quand mme un gouffre de fonctionnalits...

Tu recherches quoi exactement?

Perso, parmi les logiciels d'architecture freeware que j'ai test, j'ai tout abandonn pour passer par du pas-freeware. 
A la rigueur, la version limite ("public") de Cycas a encore quelques-une de mes faveurs... mais elle est quand mme limite...

Et pour faire mes plans, je me contente de CAO 2D avec QCad. Largement suffisant.

----------

